# View Channels while Managing Channel List



## DVDerek (Sep 30, 2002)

I have Comcast Digital Starter which has mostly analog stations and then HD versions of those. Unfortunately, TiVo seems to know about Digital Preffered only. So it thinks I have some 200 channels that I don't actually receive. No problem - I'll just go uncheck the channels.

The problem is that I often come across stations that I'm not sure if I get or not. I have to press live TV, check it out, then come back. It'd be great if I could manage this list while actually looking at what's being played on the various stations.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

+1. That would especially be useful for weeding out subscription channels (like channels that carry seasonal sports subscriptions) and PPV. I don't need 60+ channels in my guide that I don't receive without paying extra for. What I wind up doing is using the remote for the cable box to go through all the channels one at a time and write down the ones I get and put a check next to my favorites. Then I have to go back into the channel setup and go through the whole list again to check the ones I actually receive programming on and :up: my favorites. If I could see what broadcasting on each channel as I go through the channel selection process it would take half as long. Considering that those of us with cable receive hundreds of channels, it's a very time consuming project.


----------



## kaegey (Jul 17, 2005)

DVDerek said:


> I have Comcast Digital Starter which has mostly analog stations and then HD versions of those. Unfortunately, TiVo seems to know about Digital Preffered only. So it thinks I have some 200 channels that I don't actually receive. No problem - I'll just go uncheck the channels.
> 
> The problem is that I often come across stations that I'm not sure if I get or not. I have to press live TV, check it out, then come back. It'd be great if I could manage this list while actually looking at what's being played on the various stations.


At least you get it to recognize Digital Starter; I only get one channel lineup and it no longer exists! 

And since I can find no way to manually ADD channels I am missing, I loose a bunch! 

If I hand type them in, I can see them but not ch up / ch down or scheduled.


----------

